# Sno-way vs Hinicker?



## jmh (Aug 1, 2004)

Trying to decide between a Sno-way 29 and a 7 1/2' straight-blade Hiniker.
Anyone have any comments?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

for home use on your own driveway why even consider the Hiniker which is more commercial. Go with the snoway.


----------



## jmh (Aug 1, 2004)

Because I have to plow about 2 miles of fairly rough, upaved mountain road.

Hiniker is indeed heavier gauge, but its about 100 lb more weight on the
front end. Sno-way is ligther but has the hydraulic down-pressure option.
Also I'd liike to hear peoples experience on which holds up better.
Heavier gauge doesn't necessarily translate to better reliability. 

Prices are virtually identical.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

That then, my friend, is a totally different situation.
I have never used either. I would probabily, then suggest the hiniker since the downpressure is really useless on rough dirt roads unless you want to dig them up. I can recomend Fisher (not xblades) as good severe duty blades, but no idea on those.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I love my snoway........the down pressure makes it act like a much heavier plow without killing the front end of the vehicle. I also like the fact that there is no lift chain.....the plow does not bounce while driving. 

As for Hiniker.....they seem well built...but are very few around here....

Derek


----------



## jmh (Aug 1, 2004)

Direct linkages with no lift chain was what lead me 
to narrow the choice down to Hiniker and Sno-way.

Think I'll give the Sno-Way a try.

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## butters (Nov 16, 2004)

I almost bought a Hiniker, but opted for a Blizzard as the price was $300 less and the plow weighed a lot less. I have heard good things about them both although I have seen a couple of broken Sno-ways with cracked mold boards. They have always looked kind of fragile to me but most of the people I know that have them really like them. The same is true for the Hinikers. Personally I like metal. Yes it rusts, but it won't crack like plastic. I do believe the Sno-ways have a 5 year warranty so that is definitely a plus. Good luck with whatever you decide to go with.


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

We have had outstanding performance from our SnoWays (six to date). There are several moldboard options, including mild steel, stainless steel, and lexan. These plows are plenty strong enough to plow commercially and have some very slick features, not least being the wireless controller option and a brand new wiring harness with no relays.

There is a lot of mythology about the lexan - ,ostly undesrved in our experience.

The Hiniker unit is also solid, but they have not pushed the innovation envelope quite as hard.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I'd lean toward the plow with the closest dealer. If you ever have a problem, it won't be as bad.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*snoway all the way.*

My snoway 9' is the best plow i ever owned, i used curtis and fisher in the past, and they are both good products, however, snoway is a light weight, high strength plow! 30 seconds to mount, downpressure,wireless remote control and great company support! How can you go wrong with snoway?


----------



## 68dodgeramman (Dec 5, 2006)

pbeering;215176 said:


> We have had outstanding performance from our SnoWays (six to date). There are several moldboard options, including mild steel, stainless steel, and lexan. These plows are plenty strong enough to plow commercially and have some very slick features, not least being the wireless controller option and a brand new wiring harness with no relays.
> 
> There is a lot of mythology about the lexan - ,ostly undesrved in our experience.
> 
> The Hiniker unit is also solid, but they have not pushed the innovation envelope quite as hard.


Peter,
I've been looking into Sno-Way 26 Series myself. And was curious about plowing roads that are uneven. My hunting camp road is like any other two-track, it has dips on one side and not on the other. So I guess I'm asking if the Sno-Way will follow the contour of the surface being plowed? Will it drop down on the low side and ride up on the high? Or will it just dig into the high side? I hope I'm not too confusing on this it's just hard to explain by writing. lol.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Good choices. Cant go wrong with either. Direct lift is a much better way to go.


----------

